
In Need of serious help - aptsec11235
I am such a novice and someone has managed to hack my entire system which is bad but worse they are posting DDOS&#x27;s on &quot;my behalf&quot; on a valued member of the hacker community can someone please help me stop this. So far they have sent emails from my account and not are posting a &quot;DDOS&quot; on my instagram account trying tohurt the person i love. PLEASE PLEASE help me stop this
======
celticninja
Going to need more details. What system have they hacked? Who are they trying
to attack via DDOS? What do you mean they are not DDOS your I stage am?

